
15-Year-Old Finds Flaw in Ledger Crypto Wallet - robin_reala
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/15-year-old-finds-flaw-in-ledger-crypto-wallet/
======
noobly
For those concered about any security issues, it might be worth your time to
look at the methods outlined in glacier protocol[0].

0: [https://www.bitcoinarmory.com/downloads/glacier-
protocol.pdf](https://www.bitcoinarmory.com/downloads/glacier-protocol.pdf)

